
Ask HN: What newsletters do you read every day or week? - shovel
It seems like there&#x27;s been a massive resurgence in email newsletters recently. Maybe it&#x27;s because slack has helped clear our inbox of tasks freeing up our inboxes for the kind of emails we love to read again.<p>Whatever it is, there&#x27;s not much curation around email newsletters and there are just too many publishers to dig through (Mailchimp alone has 7m+ customers).<p>So I thought we could all share the best newsletters we&#x27;re reading here.
======
aidanf
Since Google Reader shut down, I've basically switched my behaviour to
subscribing to sites via email and especially looking out for good curated
weekly emails.

Here are my favourites at the moment:

iOS Dev Weekly : [https://iosdevweekly.com/](https://iosdevweekly.com/)

Data Science Weekly :
[http://www.datascienceweekly.org/](http://www.datascienceweekly.org/)

Clojure Gazette :
[http://www.clojuregazette.com/](http://www.clojuregazette.com/)

Ruby Weekly : [http://rubyweekly.com/](http://rubyweekly.com/)

Green Ruby : [http://greenruby.org/](http://greenruby.org/)

Founders Cabin : [http://founderscabin.io/](http://founderscabin.io/)

SaaS Weekly : [http://hiten.com/issues/](http://hiten.com/issues/)

Also, shameless plug, I just started a weekly newsletter about Machine
Learning, Data Science, Data Engineering:

[http://datacoder.aidanf.net/](http://datacoder.aidanf.net/)

~~~
kevinkimball
I'd like to second Ruby Weekly, great newsletter.

------
shovel
Here's an eclectic list to get started:

Company intel: [http://mattermark.com](http://mattermark.com)

Hacker Newsletter:
[http://www.hackernewsletter.com](http://www.hackernewsletter.com)

Curated design links: [http://sidebar.io](http://sidebar.io)

Minimalism: [http://nosidebar.com](http://nosidebar.com)

Daily news and culture: [http://nextdraft.com](http://nextdraft.com)

Random pub trivia: [http://nowiknow.com](http://nowiknow.com)

Curated design and dev: [http://mergelinks.com](http://mergelinks.com)

Metal trivia: [http://www.skulltoaster.com](http://www.skulltoaster.com)

Music mixes: [http://noonpacific.com](http://noonpacific.com)

Front end dev: [http://hackingui.com](http://hackingui.com)

~~~
shovel
And of course, all or Peter Cooper's curated letters:
[https://cooperpress.com](https://cooperpress.com)

~~~
petercooper
Thanks!

------
foz
My favorites:

[https://labnotes.org/](https://labnotes.org/) \- fantastic, weekly summary on
design, frontend, architecture, business, and some humor.

[http://rubyweekly.com/](http://rubyweekly.com/) \- a roundup of
announcements, new gems, talks and more

[http://www.evilmadscientist.com/tag/linkdump/](http://www.evilmadscientist.com/tag/linkdump/)
\- monthly list of links related to science, hardware hacking, geekery

[http://randsinrepose.com/](http://randsinrepose.com/) \- a few posts a month,
great advice and thinking about tech and team management.

[http://consumeconsume.com/](http://consumeconsume.com/) \- funny pictures of
irony and shock, which always give me great material for tech presentations

For RSS->email I use IFTTT

~~~
talles
Thank you for the consumeconsume link, great material to illustrate slides.

------
ceronman
My List:

Hackernewsletter: [http://hackernewsletter.com/](http://hackernewsletter.com/)

Python Weekly: [http://www.PythonWeekly.com](http://www.PythonWeekly.com)

JavaScript Weekly:
[http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/)

GameDev.js Weekly: [http://gamedevjsweekly.com/](http://gamedevjsweekly.com/)

HTML5Weekly: [http://html5weekly.com/](http://html5weekly.com/)

Perl Weekly: [http://perlweekly.com/](http://perlweekly.com/)

------
ncarroll
Brainpickings is the only newsletter that I really, really do read every,
every week. It comes on Sunday - the perfect day to kick back and read and
think and stare out the window. Maria Popova always, always has (often
several) something(s) in there to get me started.

[http://brainpickings.org](http://brainpickings.org)

~~~
krisobertas
If someone didn't mention this, I was going to. Always a feast of literary
thought and stunning visuals I'd likely never see if I didn't get this
newsletter.

------
dkozel
Microwaves & RF : [http://mwrf.com/](http://mwrf.com/)

Electronic Design :
[http://electronicdesign.com/](http://electronicdesign.com/)

IEEE Spectrum : [http://spectrum.ieee.org/](http://spectrum.ieee.org/)

Lobsters (HN with less noise) : [http://lobste.rs/](http://lobste.rs/)

Does anyone have recommendations for good electrical
engineering/communications newsletters/sites?

~~~
mng2
The JEDEC SmartBrief is a really great overview of what's going on in the chip
industry.

I also like getting Crowd Supply news every so often so I can see what's going
on in the hobbyist space.

~~~
mud_dauber
Major props for the JEDEC SmartBrief ref. Never knew this existed.

------
ddingus
I don't.

Used to. In fact, this was a primary mode for me, until RSS. Then I used RSS
to setup feeds I would pick through on a recurring basis. The noise levels
have gone up, and my interests have changed with career and role changes too.

Now I default to a few communities, this one included, where I can follow and
interact with others who have interests and experience I find relevant.
Ideally, I contribute the same.

Dialogs are very important. The perspective matters to me. From there, I'll
have realizations or questions which I then follow up in various ways,
connecting things together.

From those places, I end up following up on information based on
recommendations, supplied to me in conversation.

There are still quite a number of blogs I will check in on, and I've got 'em
organized for my own needs. This is irregular, depending on what my interests
actually are. And some are for entertainment too.

Some newsletters are pretty great. I would reconsider them given much improved
curation. Not sure where others are at, but for me at least, it's an
opportunity for somebody.

...and I have to plug podcasts here. Mostly, I'm using these for news and
hobby entertainment right now, but there seems to be a lot of potential. I
find myself with drive times and other odd bits of down time here and there.
Audio is often a great solution. For me, a good podcast could serve as a
newsletter, and it could drop right into some recurring time I have too.

Anyone have good tech oriented podcast recommendations? I would like to add a
few shows to my queue.

~~~
shovel
>Some newsletters are pretty great. I would reconsider them given much
improved curation. Not sure where others are at, but for me at least, it's an
opportunity for somebody.

I'm actually trying to solve the problem of curation and discovery at
Letterlist.com. It's amazing that there isn't really a great way to find the
best newsletters yet.

I'm curious - what is the biggest barrier stopping you from subscribing to
newsletters? Is it solely the curation issue?

And as for podcasts, it's a great question - I started a new thread (Ask HN:
What must-listen podcasts do you subscribe to?)

\- OP

~~~
indiescott
Might want to reach out to MailChimp about sponsoring Letterlist.com
(Newsletters + startups is right up their street) or perhaps an integration
once you've solved the curation and discovery problem (which I agree is a
problem in need a solution).

-S.

~~~
shovel
Thanks for the suggestion. I've been toying with that idea, it's definitely
worth exploring.

------
hans_mueller
I am curious about the advantages of a newsletter over a blog featuring an RSS
feed that you can subscribe to. The concept of getting mailed regularly seems
so 1.0 and overcomplicated.

But my question is serious - I also maintain a data science blog and I'd like
to evaluate offering a newsletter version of it.

~~~
kristiandupont
Well for me personally, it offers the advantage that it's available. I don't
have an RSS reader and I don't intend to get one. I am trying hard enough to
maintain a low information diet as it is, but there are a few newsletters that
I allow myself.

~~~
hans_mueller
[http://feedly.com/](http://feedly.com/) is comfortable to use.

------
arnavroy
I subscribe to the Farnam Street weekly newsletter
([http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/newsletter/](http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/newsletter/))
and have been reading it regularly for the past few months -- good stuff.

~~~
anarchitect
I came here to say the same. Really high quality, thought-provoking content.

~~~
mud_dauber
Ditto. I look forward to Farnam Street.

------
sazary
[http://ben-evans.com/news/](http://ben-evans.com/news/) a weekly newsletter
by Ben Evans, which is highly insightful on mobile world. It has a seperate
'stats' section which is really nice

------
tmaly
I am looking for a newsletter that covers sales funnels, content and landing
page design. Does anyone know of such a newsletter?

I currently subscribe to:

Closing Call on sales [http://closingcall.co](http://closingcall.co) Go Weekly
on Go posts [http://cooperpress.com](http://cooperpress.com) Web Operations
Weekly on devops posts [http://cooperpress](http://cooperpress)

I just found the [http://hackingui.com](http://hackingui.com) and
[http://sidebar.io](http://sidebar.io) on this post, thanks

~~~
JSeymourATL
I am looking for a newsletter that covers sales funnels>

Craig Rosenberg's The Funnelholic may be just the thing you're looking for,
unusually good coverage of the sales space >
[http://www.funnelholic.com/](http://www.funnelholic.com/)

------
SeoxyS
AngelList Daily Transaction Digest (seed stage deals happening in real time):
[https://angel.co](https://angel.co)

iOS Dev Weekly: [https://iosdevweekly.com/](https://iosdevweekly.com/)

Product Hunt Daily Digest: [https://producthunt.com](https://producthunt.com)

Quora Weekly Digest: [https://quora.com](https://quora.com)

Dollar a Day (donate a dollar to a different charity every day):
[https://dollaraday.co/](https://dollaraday.co/)

------
umaar
I create a Dev Tips Daily 5 days a week: [https://umaar.com/dev-
tips/](https://umaar.com/dev-tips/) \- It's basically a gif showcasing a
DevTools feature.

~~~
obeid
Major fan here.

I can't believe this is not getting enough vote to rise to the top. This guy
is unstoppable with amount of tips and the effort it goes into illustrating
them with animated gifs.

*Must-follow for frontend developers

~~~
umaar
Thanks, that's very kind of you.

------
Techbrunch
Nice, I have started to collect a list of newsletters in a google spreadsheet
if you want to take a look or add some help yourself:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1u7Kb7iz6H5dnJJkOmZcd...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1u7Kb7iz6H5dnJJkOmZcdviyZzh_FXADtH5o4fM-2_rY/edit?usp=sharing)

~~~
shovel
Thanks - this is so valuable. I plan to collate these in the same way so you
just saved me a ton of time.

~~~
Techbrunch
How can I contact you ?

~~~
shovel
Did you get my twitter DM last week? Otherwise try marc*letterlist.com

I'd love to talk

------
ghshephard
I look forward to this one every day, easily the best return on $100/year
you'll ever get.

Stratechery: [https://stratechery.com](https://stratechery.com)

~~~
mud_dauber
Yep. Good pick.

------
msutherl
Harpers Weekly Review: [http://harpers.org/blog/weekly-
review/](http://harpers.org/blog/weekly-review/) – hilarious summary of the
news (which I don't read normally – if there was a war, this is how I'd find
out, 0-7 days late)

~~~
walterbell
Thanks, this is just the right length and diversity for a weekly.

------
mryan
[http://awsweekly.net/](http://awsweekly.net/) \- A weekly roundup of AWS news

[http://postgresweekly.com/](http://postgresweekly.com/)

Perhaps someone should start a WeeklyNewsletterWeekly, curating the best
weekly newsletters?

------
gadders
Farnam Street:
[http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/newsletter/](http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/newsletter/)

Software Lead Weekly:
[http://softwareleadweekly.com/](http://softwareleadweekly.com/)

Starting Strength Weekly Report:
[http://startingstrength.com/index.php/site/ss_weekly_report_...](http://startingstrength.com/index.php/site/ss_weekly_report_april_27_2015#.VUze5jFhwV0)

Dan John's Wandering Weights: [http://danjohn.net/wandering-
weights/](http://danjohn.net/wandering-weights/)

------
simonv3
a more UX-ey take rather than "what's the industry up to:"

kale davis'
[http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/)

peter cooper's javascript weekly javascriptweekly.com/

ux weekly: [http://uxwkly.com](http://uxwkly.com)

nickd's semi-weekly dispatch [https://draft.nu/](https://draft.nu/)

ios dev weekly [https://iosdevweekly.com/](https://iosdevweekly.com/)
(basically just read the design section)

designernews digest, but I feel like I've stopped getting that :(

------
samuell
\- Hacker Newsletter
([http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/))

\- O'Reilly Radar ([http://radar.oreilly.com/](http://radar.oreilly.com/))

\- Right Relevance Daily Digest
([http://rightrelevance.com/](http://rightrelevance.com/))

\- TweetQureet Daily Tweets Digest
([https://www.qureet.com](https://www.qureet.com))

~~~
gtaank
Whats the list about?

------
phenylene
For iOS developers:

This Week In Swift:
[https://swiftnews.curated.co](https://swiftnews.curated.co)

iOS Dev Weekly: [https://iosdevweekly.com](https://iosdevweekly.com)

In depth Mac and iOS articles: [http://www.objc.io](http://www.objc.io)

Not strictly a newsletter, but a great weekly podcast for Mac and iOS
developers is Core Intuition: [http://www.coreint.org](http://www.coreint.org)

------
dnsbty
My favorites:

MatterMark Daily - [https://mattermark.com/](https://mattermark.com/)

Designer News Digest -
[https://news.layervault.com/](https://news.layervault.com/)

Product Hunt Digest -
[http://www.producthunt.com/](http://www.producthunt.com/)

Ray Winderlich iOS -
[http://www.raywenderlich.com/](http://www.raywenderlich.com/)

------
mbubb
_This is my rifle,_

DataElixir
[http://dataelixir.com/issues/33?#start](http://dataelixir.com/issues/33?#start)

DevOps Weekly [http://devopsweekly.com/](http://devopsweekly.com/)

Ansible Weekly [https://devopsu.com/newsletters/ansible-weekly-
newsletter.ht...](https://devopsu.com/newsletters/ansible-weekly-
newsletter.html)

Servers for Hackers
[https://serversforhackers.com/register?email=#](https://serversforhackers.com/register?email=#)

 _This is my gun..._

CoolTools Newsletter [http://kk.org/cooltools/](http://kk.org/cooltools/) (and
the related WinkBooks and WinkFun sites)

BrainPickings [http://www.brainpickings.org/](http://www.brainpickings.org/)

MakerPro newsletter
[http://newsletter.makezine.com/t/ViewEmail/r/13D299B4C46EE7C...](http://newsletter.makezine.com/t/ViewEmail/r/13D299B4C46EE7C22540EF23F30FEDED/385533F1F74A777E1A01488700E2614F)

------
dyukqu
Kickstarter HQ: Projects We Love -
[https://www.kickstarter.com/newsletters/weekly](https://www.kickstarter.com/newsletters/weekly)

NASA Earth Observatory -
[http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/](http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/)

ESO News (European Southern Observatory) -
[http://www.eso.org/public/newsletters/esonews/](http://www.eso.org/public/newsletters/esonews/)

Designers & Books -
[http://www.designersandbooks.com](http://www.designersandbooks.com)

NIST (National Institute of Standards and Technology -
[http://www.nist.gov/](http://www.nist.gov/)

WeekendHacker - [http://www.weekendhacker.net/](http://www.weekendhacker.net/)

Maptia - [https://maptia.com/](https://maptia.com/) ("discover a world of
remarkable stories, told by some of the most inspiring photographers, writers,
and adventurers on the planet")

------
rchaudhary
Check out,

Python Weekly [http://www.pythonweekly.com](http://www.pythonweekly.com)

NoSQL Weekly [http://www.nosqlweekly.com](http://www.nosqlweekly.com)

Founder Weekly [http://www.founderweekly.com](http://www.founderweekly.com)

Disclaimer: I am the curator of these newsletters.

------
techtivist
Just to add what have already been mentioned, Term Sheet by Dan Primack for
all startup news, mainly around funding + other deals including PE. An
aspiring VCs best friend
[https://fortune.com/newsletter/termsheet/](https://fortune.com/newsletter/termsheet/)

------
punkrockpolly
[http://www.pointer.io](http://www.pointer.io)

a reading club for developers

------
jprob
NYT Now Morning Briefing
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/membercenter/nyt-
now...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/membercenter/nyt-now-morning-
briefing-email-newsletter-signup.html)

The Upshot
[http://www.nytimes.com/newsletters/upshot/](http://www.nytimes.com/newsletters/upshot/)

NYT Cooking
[http://www.nytimes.com/newsletters/cooking/](http://www.nytimes.com/newsletters/cooking/)

------
slashcom
[http://www.datascienceweekly.org/](http://www.datascienceweekly.org/)

The editor picks are usually extremely good, and if I didn't read them
already, I know that I should.

------
elisee
Not exactly newsletters since I read them on the Web but I enjoy checking out
[http://webplatformdaily.org/](http://webplatformdaily.org/) every day of the
week, as well as the weekly servo
([http://blog.servo.org/](http://blog.servo.org/)) and io.js updates
([https://medium.com/@iojs](https://medium.com/@iojs)).

------
caseysoftware
Here's the "API Developer Weekly" from the co-author of my API design book:
[http://bit.ly/apiWeekly](http://bit.ly/apiWeekly) We've been doing it for
over a year.

And here are the past issues: [http://us2.campaign-
archive1.com/home/?u=5005148108dfbac726f...](http://us2.campaign-
archive1.com/home/?u=5005148108dfbac726f74e31e&id=239e48d26e)

------
ciwk
i'm the senior editor of netted (netted.net), the daily email from the webby
awards, so newsletters are my thing. i read around 10 dailies, and more
weeklies. i also write an album guide and new music monthly called the
retrographer ([http://tinyletter.com/ciwk](http://tinyletter.com/ciwk)).
here's what i like:

\- nextdraft

\- today in tabs

\- hacker newsletter

\- saas weekly

\- dan lewis' now i know

\- buzzfeed news

\- the quartz daily brief

\- the skimm

\- the politico playbook

\- the capital playbook

\- poncho

\- i use digg's "news.me" service

\- crunchbase daily

\- ben cronin's two songs

\- product hunt

------
mehulkar
Speaking of newsletters, I'd like to voice my love of tinyletter.com. I used
it for the first time in 2010 and it's just as awesome 5 years later after the
Mailchimp acquisition. I just started another newsletter on it last week and
love the experience of using it. (Not posting the newsletter here because I
don't want more subscribers and it's off topic), but yes. TinyLetter is <3.

------
dshirk
My favorites

UX Design Weekly - [http://uxdesignweekly.com/](http://uxdesignweekly.com/)

Web Design Weekly - [https://web-design-weekly.com](https://web-design-
weekly.com)

MergeLinks - [http://mergelinks.com](http://mergelinks.com)

------
f_e_charles
Weekly Mobile News:
[http://weeklydigest.q2mobilelabs.com/](http://weeklydigest.q2mobilelabs.com/)
MediaRedefined:
[http://redef.com/channel/media](http://redef.com/channel/media)

------
shovel
Thanks for the great list of letters here. I'll add your suggestions to
Letterlist ([http://letterlist.com](http://letterlist.com)).

A side-project (& newsletter) I'm working on to curate and share the best
newsletters).

------
fauria
· Interview Cake Weekly Problem:
[https://www.interviewcake.com/](https://www.interviewcake.com/)

· The Muse: [https://www.themuse.com/](https://www.themuse.com/)

------
sarciszewski
SecuringPHP - [http://www.securingphp.com](http://www.securingphp.com)

That's the only one I ever read. I've probably been subscribed to others but I
never bother to check them; they're insta-junked.

------
GnarfGnarf
"The Long Emergency", James Kunstler Peal Oil blog:

[http://kunstler.com/writings/clusterfuck-
nation/](http://kunstler.com/writings/clusterfuck-nation/)

------
ychantit
My list :

hacker news :
[http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/)

techcrunch

hadoop weekly : [http://www.hadoopweekly.com/](http://www.hadoopweekly.com/)

------
processing
Only one [http://caesuraletters.com/](http://caesuraletters.com/)

A daily devotional for life-long learners, critical thinkers, mindful
questioners, and other hopelessly inquisitive people.

------
17425170
Digital Health Weekly on RefreshBox:
[http://www.refreshbox.co/newsletterInfo/NJrHY744rhs](http://www.refreshbox.co/newsletterInfo/NJrHY744rhs)

------
darkhorn
I filter a regional newspaper with IFTTT to get newsletters from my hometown.

------
bsquared
In addition to much of what has been mentioned, I find Core 77 to be a very
interesting newsletter:

[http://www.core77.com/](http://www.core77.com/) \- industrial design

------
hansihe
Bitofnews provides a nice and short summary of current events, I quite like
it.

[http://news.bitofnews.com/#mc4wp_widget-2](http://news.bitofnews.com/#mc4wp_widget-2)

------
benaldred2
I curate a newsletter for people who are interested in Lean Startup
([http://leanstartupdigest.com](http://leanstartupdigest.com)) if anyone is
interested

------
gretheset
The Weekly Forekast:
[https://forekast.com/weekly](https://forekast.com/weekly) It's a summary of
notable upcoming events each week.

------
hboon
I write a weekly iOS dev nugget (often code-related).
[http://hboon.com/iosdevnuggets/](http://hboon.com/iosdevnuggets/)

------
walterbell
(The Atlantic) Alexis Madrigal's daily with 5 links,
[http://tinyletter.com/realfuture](http://tinyletter.com/realfuture)

------
pauljarvis
I really enjoy Owen Williams "CHARGED" weekly newsletter"
[http://weekly.char.gd](http://weekly.char.gd)

------
aoffitzer
For weekly music news and song recommendations:
[http://www.readthenote.com/](http://www.readthenote.com/)

------
jtblin
Github explore:
[https://github.com/explore/subscribe](https://github.com/explore/subscribe)

------
amberes
Concerning marketing and design:
[http://allthesmallthings.co/](http://allthesmallthings.co/)

------
nilstack
For Apple Watch app developer: Watch App Dev Weekly:
[http://develop.watch](http://develop.watch)

~~~
talles
What a _cool_ domain

------
omarg
James Clear Newsletter over the rest
[http://jamesclear.com/](http://jamesclear.com/)

------
mudil
Medgadget newsletter is great:
[http://www.medgadget.com/](http://www.medgadget.com/)

------
kefs
Android Weekly (for devs):
[http://androidweekly.net/](http://androidweekly.net/)

------
kaivi
Priceonomics blog:
[http://blog.priceonomics.com/](http://blog.priceonomics.com/)

------
thejerz
Product Hunt, for new startup launches:
[https://producthunt.com](https://producthunt.com)

------
gatesphere
Bit of News: [http://news.bitofnews.com/](http://news.bitofnews.com/)

------
rffn
Pycoders Weekly

DashingD3.js

Kickstarter newsletters for Underworld Ascendant, Project Eternity, Shroud of
the Avatar and Tides of Numenera (still being a big child... :))

CrytpoGram

SemiWiki

some foodie newsletters

------
charlieegan3
Changelog Nightly

------
monknomo
Pycoders Weekly: [http://pycoders.com/](http://pycoders.com/)

------
dccoolgai
[http://webplatformdaily.org/](http://webplatformdaily.org/)

------
ytron
Technology news blog [http://www.ghacks.net](http://www.ghacks.net)

------
hgezim
Hacker News: [http://www.hndigest.com](http://www.hndigest.com)

------
manish_gill
python weekly

javascript weekly

sidebar.io

Product Hunt

The New York Times newsletter

Quartz Daily Roundup

MusicGeeks

Aeon Magazine

Re/code Daily

Changelog Weekly

...and it looks like I'll be adding quite a few more from this thread!

~~~
definity
Was surprised no one had mentioned Quartz ([http://qz.com/](http://qz.com/))
except in this post. They have quickly become my go-to for knowing what's
happening in the world in just enough detail.

Similarly, I love The Conversation
([https://theconversation.com](https://theconversation.com)) - started that
one reading the UK edition, glad they have a US one now too, but still kind of
liked following British politics.

~~~
definity
Oh, yeah, another one: Slugball, which bills itself as "sports"-themed but
really is much broader ([http://slugball.com/](http://slugball.com/)).

